# update on poodle search



## Margo Tanenbaum (May 27, 2020)

Hi, I posted a while back about my search for a mini poodle in Southern California. Because there is such a shortage of puppies right now, I decided to broaden my search to include standards as well (not interested in toys, though). I have communicated with so many breeders I had to set up a google doc for myself (around 16). I did have a lead on puppies in Wyoming that might be available, but with Covid I don't want to fly to get a puppy or have the puppy flown to me either. Apparently Wyoming is the place to go if you are looking for a dog! Seriously, I am on the wait list now for a number of different breeders...I decided not to go with any where they require the deposit before the litters are born, in case something becomes available earlier. Many breeders have told me they have 50 people on their wait list and one told me she has an email list of over 500 people that she will contact when her litter becomes available, first come first served! I am not particular about sex and will take any color except white, but even that flexibility is not helping much these days.

Crazy times. I know I will find a dog eventually but it's so hard waiting!! I've also been trying petfinder for rescue dogs but there's also very little availability, particularly for dogs that are not seniors--the ones who are available all seem to have behavioral problems. I try to be a good person but I don't want to take on a dog that already has problems.

Just wanted to vent a little with other poodle people!


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

It is super difficult right now- and at least where I am prices are insane!
My guess though is that there might be a lot of puppies being rehomed in a few months...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for keeping us in the loop. Hoping for sooner for you .


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

All the writing about poodles minis hard to find but well worth the wait. I was waiting for parti breeders but the litter threw al black. Breeder asked me if I wanted to wait for a parti. I visited the puppies, asked for a confident calm in nature. We both picked the same puppy and so Asta started his journal. through all the stages


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey OP @Margo Tanenbaum, did you end up getting a puppy and/or find a breeder after all?


----------



## Margo Tanenbaum (May 27, 2020)

I did, I got Shayna Punim (means beautiful face in Yiddish) about three months ago! She is turning into a wonderful dog although she was a bit of a nightmare at first, since I was covered with bites from all the puppy biting. Now she is much calmer and very sweet! Here's a recent picture....


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh my heart! What a beautiful kelev!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautifu!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love her!


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

She is ADORABLE! Great photo. How did you curb the puppy biting?


----------

